
Upwork Unveils New Agency Experience - atlasunshrugged
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20190723005295/en/Upwork-Unveils-New-Agency-Experience-Strengthen-Improve
======
atlasunshrugged
This seems like a pretty logical step from Upwork to try to capture higher-end
clients and more complex, high budget projects. I figured they would launch
something like this eventually but I was thinking they'd spin out a separate
higher end brand for it. I'll be interested to see what the adoption rate is
for both sides of the marketplace

